# I am looking for a book to inspire me



## VeryShyGuy (Nov 5, 2004)

I want to feel inspired. For a while now, I have been wanting to improve myself and do something that will have a positive impact on my life. Despite this, I have been somewhat complacent. 

I am looking for a good novel to inspire me. To want to read a deeply moving book that I can't help but shed tears at how much I can relate to the protagonist of the story. I want to read a book that beautifully describes the struggles/hardships of the main character and also beautifully describes their inspiring ability to fight on in the face of adversity. 

I want a book that would make me think, such that it would get me thinking more clearly about my own life. 

Does anyone have any good ideas for such a book (I know, the criteria here is kinda long)?

P.S. Just a side thought. I also want a book that isn't too difficult to read.


----------



## demonic_harmonic (Nov 5, 2004)

Dont make me suggest the Dark Tower series by Stephen King.


Before anyone objects to this, it IS deep and profound and all if you just let all the pain and sorrow and struggle but triumph take you away. Hey, I cried, alright...


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2004)

Novels which I think fit your criteria:

_The Life of Pi_ by Yann Martel
_Song of Solomon_ by Toni Morrison
_The Hours_ by Michael Cunningham
_Brokeback Mountain_ by Annie Proulx
_The Handmaid's Tale_ by Margaret Atwood

Happy reading.


----------



## Rob (Nov 6, 2004)

The Bible.

Omni


----------



## aspire (Nov 6, 2004)

When Heaven Weeps  

FROM THE PUBLISHER
In the compelling tradition of his debut novel Heavens Wager, Ted Dekker brings a romance of epic proportions. In what he describes as “the Hosea story meets Song of Solomon,” readers will be captivated by the unbelievable story of a young girl and how her remarkable trials and errors drastically alter the events of her life and everyone she meets—ultimately helping her find the secret of how to find true love. 

ok i chose this because my mum read it and she seemed to like it alot so i'm recommending it.


----------



## Capulet (Nov 6, 2004)

Shopping Cart Soldiers by John Mulligan



This book is an incredible journey through the mind of another, experiencing emotions and situations alien to all but a few us, but very important to try and understand because they're a result of fighting on our behalf.

If you're looking for a transformational read, written in a very unique and challenging style (yet still easy to read), this is the one.


----------



## ChickenCow (Jan 16, 2005)

_The Catcher in the Rye_ It doesn't really have a happy ending, but it is a book about a boy's struggle with life. It's written in first person, so it's easy to relate to. I don't know if it's exactly what your looking for, but I love it.


----------



## yagotmoxie (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not sure this book would start making you shed tears, but if you want to be inspired, read Kitchen by Banana Yoshimoto


----------



## vulgerlove (Jan 29, 2005)

What helped me were the following books that I now refer to as my bible

"The Celestine Prophecy" James R. Redfeild
"Key to Yourself" Venice Bloodworth
"Personal Power through Awareness" Sanaya Roman
"going Within" Shirley Mcclain

It also doesn't hurt to check out any Norman Vincent Peale books as Stephen Covey.

These books, given the right attitude to change life, will produce results! (my opnion)


----------



## Gaes (Feb 4, 2005)

Read A Child Called It by David Pelzer. A truely remarkeable story, and one which will inspire you to tears.


----------



## Bad Craziness (Feb 6, 2005)

Buddha of Suburbia, Hanif Kureishi.

Maybe not as overtly inspirtational as the others mentioned but it can certainly make you think.


----------



## Pawn (Feb 6, 2005)

Everyone should read Hermann Hesse's Siddhartha. I found his 'Steppenwolf' quite powerful as well.

My real recommendation though is the fantastic must-read 'Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance', one of the most fundamentally amazing true stories that I have ever read, told in lines of delicate description and rapturous philosophy. Everyone should read it.


----------



## clswriter (Feb 11, 2005)

*You should check this series out.*

The series is called the Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants by ANN BRASHARES/ You can find out information about the books at www.travelingpants.com 
I highly recommend the series and even though it is about girls it still is a great series that anyone can relate to. It is also a quick read. 

THe books in the series are as titled
1. The Sisterhood of the Travelin Pants
2. The Second Summer of the Sisterhood
3. Girls in Pants

They are all available now at any bookstore or a place like www.amazon.com 
Happy reading!


----------



## MattGJordan (Feb 12, 2005)

VeryShyGuy said:
			
		

> I want to feel inspired. For a while now, I have been wanting to improve myself and do something that will have a positive impact on my life. Despite this, I have been somewhat complacent.
> 
> I am looking for a good novel to inspire me. To want to read a deeply moving book that I can't help but shed tears at how much I can relate to the protagonist of the story. I want to read a book that beautifully describes the struggles/hardships of the main character and also beautifully describes their inspiring ability to fight on in the face of adversity.
> 
> ...



It's not a novel, but "Mentored By A Millionaire" by Steven K. Scott is a good book for goal setting and success in business, relationships, and life.  It inspired me.


----------



## crzywriter (Feb 12, 2005)

my suggestion would be ayn rand's books, 'the fountainhead' and 'atlas shrugged'. definitely the most inspirational books i have ever read.


~Crzy


----------



## swisstony (Feb 17, 2005)

You could do worse than try Jonathan Livingstone Seagull.

Other than that, any fantasy novel offers very literal takes on heroes overcoming great evils etc. etc. (yawn)

A recent favourite of mine in this respect, though you might question the ending regarding what you want but for me crystallises your desire, is The Life of Michael K by JM Coetzee


----------



## kerpoe (Feb 18, 2005)

there are a myriad of books that can "inspire you."


----------



## chevron (Mar 6, 2005)

Mark Haddons "The Curious Incident Of The Dog In The Night Time" is well worth a read if it does not move you, then you are dead from the neck up, it will also make you laugh and I can guarantee it will make you think.


----------



## Kajarow (Mar 7, 2005)

A classic(well to me) inspired me.

The Green Mile, Stephen King. Very moving.

-KAJAROW


----------



## blademasterzzz (Mar 7, 2005)

Sophie's World. Most definately inspiring.


----------



## Bhauger (Mar 8, 2005)

crzywriter said:
			
		

> my suggestion would be ayn rand's books, 'the fountainhead' and 'atlas shrugged'. definitely the most inspirational books i have ever read.
> 
> 
> ~Crzy



I hope you're kidding. Ayn Rand puts the "puh" in puh-leeeeese.


----------

